# Netzteil im Ar***? Dumpfer Knall und Funken beim einschalten!



## R.Unkel (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich verzweifle Langsam. Zuerst flogen ständig die Sicherungen bei meinem Alten Corsair Netzteil. ( Nur durch das einschalten der Steckdosen leiste ) Darauf hin habe ich mir ein neues bestellt (Cooler Master Silent Pro GoLD 1200Watt). Mit nur mäßigem Ergebnis d.h. die Sicherungen flogen immer noch aber nicht mehr so oft.
Also Netzteil angeschaltet lassen und über eine seperate leiste angesteckt. Da unsere Leitungen modernster sowietischer Bauart sind wollte ich mir soeben einen Einschaltstrombegrenzer zulegen. Jetzt musste ich feststellen das sich über nacht ohne fremdes Zutun die Sicherung schon wieder verabschiedet hat.
Ohne mir etwas dabei zu denken ( gestern ging alles noch ) habe ich die Sicherung wieder rein gedrückt und "rumms" draußen. Nur nicht wie sonst leise, nein eher beunruhigend laut.
Also rechner abgestöpselt in die Küche gehuckt und an einem anderen Stromkreis gehängt -> Netzteil anschalten und "rumms" mit Lichtbogeneffekt im Netzteilgehäuse.
Es darf doch nicht wahr sein das mein nagelneues Netzteil jetzt schon kaputt ist.

Was soll ich tun, ich hatte bis meinem Umszug in diese Wohnung noch nie Probleme mit der Stromversorgung und in der alten hatten wir noch die Schraubsicherungen.
es ist auch niht der Erste rechner den ich zusammen geschustert habe.

update:

Netzteil ausgebaut und ohne hardware angeschlossen -> funkenschlag und Knall....ich könnte kotzen

Über Hilfe und meinungen wäre ich dankbar.

ein System: siehe (signatur)


----------



## Rurdo (14. Dezember 2012)

Du solltest mal nen Elektriker rufen der die Leitungen durchmisst und alle Sicherungen im Haus checkt...


----------



## pedi (14. Dezember 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Du solltest mal nen Elektriker rufen der die Leitungen durchmisst und alle Sicherungen im Haus checkt...


 aber besser gestern als heute.


----------



## R.Unkel (14. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen antworten

hab ich gerade getan. Er meinte die Wohnung wurde zu letzt 2008 durchgeprüft kommt aber nächste woche Donnerstag vorbei um sich das ganze an zu schauen.
Das netzteil scheint kaputt zu sein zumindest willich es hier in der Agentur nicht anstecken um bestätigung zu bekommen. Schicke es zurück und muss mir was anderes einfallen lassen.
ich hoffe nur meine Hardware hat nichts abbekommen.... so ne unvorhergesehene Ausgabe kann ich nicht auf einmal stemmen.

ich weiß nicht ob ich das gleiche noch einmal will aber coolermaster sollte normalerweise zuverlässig sein oder etwa nicht?

edit: wir haben schon einen moderneren Sicherungskasten mit mit schaltsicherungen weiß aber nicht was untem putz los ist


----------



## NetXSR (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde übrigens von CM-Netzteilen absehen. War auch mein erstes, 1x umgetauscht, selbes Problem wieder... Der Fi hat sich ständig verabschiedet.

Seit ich ein Enermax habe (mittlerweile das 2.) hab ich diese Probleme nicht mehr 

LG


----------



## R.Unkel (14. Dezember 2012)

intessant gibts noch mehr die bestätigen können das sich die Cooler Master Netzetiel Selbst zerstören?

was ist mit dem 
*Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX ?
*



kostet ein paar kröten mehr aber wenn es funktioniert ist es mir die Kohle wert


----------



## NetXSR (14. Dezember 2012)

Zu Corsair kann ich selbst leider nix sagen, aber wie du schreibst war ja dein erstes ein Corsair?


----------



## winner961 (14. Dezember 2012)

Für was braucht du 1200 Watt?


----------



## NetXSR (14. Dezember 2012)

Ahahaha hab ich grad erst gesehen... 1200 Watt? Das kann ein sowjetisches Leitungssystem schon mal ins schwitzen bringen


----------



## R.Unkel (14. Dezember 2012)

> Zu Corsair kann ich selbst leider nix sagen, aber wie du schreibst war ja dein erstes ein Corsair?



Ja ich hatte ein Corsair und war auch ganz zufrieden damit 



winner961 schrieb:


> Für was braucht du 1200 Watt?


 
auf genau so eine Frage habe ich gewartet.......wahrscheinlich würden deiner meinung nach 430 Watt reichen.... aber für was brauchst du eigentlich einen BMW?
ich muss mit dem rechner ne weile auskommen und möchte nicht bei jedem Hardware upgrade ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen.


----------



## winner961 (14. Dezember 2012)

R.Unkel schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte ein Corsair und war auch ganz zufrieden damit
> 
> auf genau so eine Frage habe ich gewartet.......wahrscheinlich würden deiner meinung nach 430 Watt reichen.... aber für was brauchst du eigentlich einen BMW?
> ich muss mit dem rechner ne weile auskommen und möchte nicht bei jedem Hardware upgrade ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen.



Ich kann leider nicht in dein Sysprofile schauen und deshalb die frage und das da oben ist ein persönlicher Angriff! Weil theoretisch Reichen sogar mit Sli 700-800w.


----------



## R.Unkel (14. Dezember 2012)

850 Watt waren gerade genug für meine beiden Firepro v8800 obwohl es auch nicht immer stabil lief.... mit nem Leistungsfähigeren Netzteil hatte ich die Probleme nicht

i7  3960x
p9x79 deluxe
64gb DDR3
2x Firepro v8800 2gb gDDR5

Durch meinen Beruf benötige ich so ein maschinchen und ich werde wohl die Nächsten 3 Jahre damit zurecht kommen müssen. da muss noch ein bisschen Luft für eventuelle Upgrades sein


----------



## winner961 (14. Dezember 2012)

Gut dann verstehe ich das. Aber ansonsten ist das normalerweise zu Gros. Das Corsair hat relativ gut in einem Test bei Hardwareluxx abgeschnitten also würde ich das nehmen,


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. Dezember 2012)

450 für die Zwei, 130 für CPU (Datenblatt Werte) Bleibt also noch 200 Watt übrig für den Rest, wenn du ein 800 Watt NT nimmst

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.3 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## R.Unkel (14. Dezember 2012)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> 450 für die Zwei, 130 für CPU (Datenblatt Werte) Bleibt also noch 200 Watt übrig für den Rest, wenn du ein 800 Watt NT nimmst
> 
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.3 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



ich habe doch gerade was dazu geschrieben. aus erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das 850 watt gerade so ausgereicht haben


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. Dezember 2012)

Ah, den ersten Satz muss ich wohl überlesen haben xD

Hab übrigens auch ein Corsair drin derzeit, bis auf den etwas lauten Lüfter habe ich keine Problemchen damit


----------



## R.Unkel (14. Dezember 2012)

kein problem hab gerade ne retoure fertig gemacht und ich werde das *Corsair AX1200i *nehmen. Mal sehen wie schnell Hardwareversand ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2012)

Hm Coolermaster, mein Fall wäre es nicht und bei Corsair hat man auch nicht immer das Beste gelesen. Ich würde vielleicht mal von der Steckdosenleiste absehen, hatte da auch schon mehrfach Probleme gehabt indem ein NT innerhalb weniger Monate drastisch abbaute ( Elkos vertrugen das irgendwie nicht und es brachte nurnoch einen Bruchteil der Leistung ) und ein anderes verabschiedete sich mit schwarzen Wolken und Kokeleinlage. Ich würde es mal mit BeQuiet, Seasonic oder Cougar versuchen ( gut ist schwer zu sagen wer da jetzt ev. mit wem verbandelt ist )


----------



## Zephyr (14. Dezember 2012)

R.Unkel schrieb:


> kein problem hab gerade ne retoure fertig gemacht und ich werde das *Corsair AX1200i *nehmen. Mal sehen wie schnell Hardwareversand ist


 
HWV war bei mir immer recht schnell.
Gegen das Corsair hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Aber genau dieses Modell hatte ich nie in den Händen, da 1200W füt Ottonormalfreaks überdimensioniert sind 
Aber da Du es ja anscheinend brauchst, spricht mMn nichts dagegen.

Aber ich würd gerne mal wissen, was Du mit der Höllenmaschine so anstellst und ob Du wirklich einen Großteil des Arbeitsspeicher nutzen kannst? Soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein, es interessiert mich wirklich.


----------



## R.Unkel (14. Dezember 2012)

> Aber ich würd gerne mal wissen, was Du mit der Höllenmaschine so  anstellst und ob Du wirklich einen Großteil des Arbeitsspeicher nutzen  kannst?


Partikel und Flüssigkeits simulationen und 3D daten mit mehr als 5GB pro datei sind äußerst Speicheraufwendig vor allem wenn es darum geht zu rendern. Dann frist sich der speicher voll.
Ich hatte letztens einen ausschlag von 54GB. Bei den Daten geht es ja nicht um ein Objekt sondern um Tausende bei Partikeln sind es Millionen von Polygonen gar nicht zu sprechen. Die Programme holen sich schon das was Sie brauchen und ich war selbst erstaunt wie schnell man wieder an Grenzen stoßen kann.



> Hm Coolermaster, mein Fall wäre es nicht und bei Corsair hat man auch  nicht immer das Beste gelesen. Ich würde vielleicht mal von der  Steckdosenleiste absehen, hatte da auch schon mehrfach Probleme gehabt  indem ein NT innerhalb weniger Monate drastisch abbaute ( Elkos  vertrugen das irgendwie nicht und es brachte nurnoch einen Bruchteil der  Leistung ) und ein anderes verabschiedete sich mit schwarzen Wolken und  Kokeleinlage. Ich würde es mal mit BeQuiet, Seasonic oder Cougar  versuchen ( gut ist schwer zu sagen wer da jetzt ev. mit wem verbandelt  ist )


Danke fü deine Antwort, Naja Mit Corsair hatte ich bis zuletzt eigentlich keine Probleme ich werde sehen wie sich das gute Stück führt. Meine Angst ist jetzt einfach nur, das sich noch andere Komponenten  verabschiedet haben könnten. dann heißt es 1 Halbes Jahr lang: Reis mit Ketchup fressen


----------



## Zephyr (14. Dezember 2012)

R.Unkel schrieb:


> Partikel und Flüssigkeits simulationen und 3D daten mit mehr als 5GB pro datei sind äußerst Speicheraufwendig vor allem wenn es darum geht zu rendern. Dann frist sich der speicher voll.
> Ich hatte letztens einen ausschlag von 54GB. Bei den Daten geht es ja nicht um ein Objekt sondern um Tausende bei Partikeln sind es Millionen von Polygonen gar nicht zu sprechen. Die Programme holen sich schon das was Sie brauchen und ich war selbst erstaunt wie schnell man wieder an Grenzen stoßen kann.



Alles klar, danke für die Info. Bei der Hardware wäre es ja schon ärgerlich, wenn noch etwas defekt ist. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass dem nicht so ist


----------



## R.Unkel (14. Dezember 2012)

Hardwareseitig scheint alles i.O. zu sein mein altes Corsair tx 850 dran geklemmt -> der PC fährt hoch und ich schreibe diesen Text ....noch nicht mal die Sicherung ist geflogen


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2012)

Na, da hast Du wohl noch mal Glück gehabt .


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2012)

R.Unkel schrieb:


> ich muss mit dem rechner ne weile auskommen und möchte nicht bei jedem Hardware upgrade ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen.


 So eine Antwort habe ich erwartet...

Willst 'nen Tripple GPU Setup?! Wenn nicht ists nicht angebracht, so ein Wattmonster zu nehmen. Du hast NUR Nachteile dadurch: das stärkere Teil ist einfach nur laut, unter 240W(!!) furchtbar ineffizient, teuer. 

Kurz: es macht einfach keinen Sinn, sich ein um 150% überdimensioniertes Gerät zu kaufen. Und mit 'für die Zukunft' zu argumentieren ist auch völlig unangebracht, da du keinerlei positive Effekte durch das viel zu große Gerät hättest - NUR nachteile du hast.


----------



## poiu (15. Dezember 2012)

ja Stefan hat recht, bringt dir nix außer Krach im Desktop


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2012)

R.Unkel schrieb:


> ich habe doch gerade was dazu geschrieben. aus erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das 850 watt gerade so ausgereicht haben


Wie kommst du darauf?!

Hast du übertaktet, bis der Arzt kommt? Hast du die Leistungsaufnahme des Systemes gemessen? Oder wie kommst du auf diesen Dampfer?!
Die CPU wird sicher keine 250W verbraten und auch die Grafikkarten sind unter 250W...

Eigentlich ist sogar schon ein 750W Gerät mehr als ausreichend und durchaus Optimal...


1200W sind aber totaler Blödsinn für dein System...



R.Unkel schrieb:


> kein problem hab gerade ne retoure fertig gemacht und ich werde das *Corsair AX1200i *nehmen. Mal sehen wie schnell Hardwareversand ist


Beileid, damit wirst nicht wirklich Freude haben, denn der Lüfter ist nicht unbedingt leise sondern eher relativ deutlich wahrnehmbar -> starke Lager/Motorgeräusche...

AFAIR ists @ Full Load ein 3000rpm Monster. Bei 140mm (0,7A)...


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2012)

> aus erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das 850 watt gerade so ausgereicht haben


Naja waswar das für ein Netzteil ?
Bei einem Chinaböller würde es mich nun wirklich nicht wundern 
1200W... Man könnte meinen du willst nebenbei noch die Wohnung heizen


----------



## R.Unkel (15. Dezember 2012)

> Naja waswar das für ein Netzteil ?
> Bei einem Chinaböller würde es mich nun wirklich nicht wundern


es war ein betagteres corsair tx850 ob das noch die vollen 850 watt leistet weiß ich nicht



> Hast du übertaktet, bis der Arzt kommt?


Übertakten ist sicherlich eine zukünftige Option sobald ich auf Wasserkühlung umrüsten kann ( darum hab ich auf ne Xeon plattform verzichtet )



> Willst 'nen Tripple GPU Setup?


Ja! Warum eigentlich nicht? Ich werde sehen wie sich das WirtschaftsJahr 2013 gestaltet und schonmal richtung Nvidia Maximus Plattform schielen


----------



## BlackNeo (16. Dezember 2012)

Bah, ein Corsair Netzteil...

Single Rail ist nie zu empfehlen und das AX 1200i ist nebenbei auch laut wie Sau. Lieber ein Dark Power Pro P10, das ist schön leise und Multi Rail -> sichere und schne greifende Schutzschaltungen.

850 Watt sollten auch reichen, wen  das NT ganug auf 12V leistet.


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab ein corsair TX950 und keinerlei probleme ! Werkelt seit einem Jahr bei mir und mach keinerlei anstalten !!


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Dezember 2012)

Andere Leute haben andere Ansprüche, insbesondere was die Lautstärke eines Netzteiles betrifft. Und hier steht Corsair nunmal sehr weit hinten...


----------



## R.Unkel (16. Dezember 2012)

> Single Rail ist nie zu empfehlen und das AX 1200i ist nebenbei auch laut wie Sau



reden wir vom gleichen Netzteil? (link)
Soweit ich das verstanden habe lässt sich das Netzteil auf Multi-Rail-betrieb umschalten. Was die Lautstärke angeht bin ich nicht so empfindlich und wenn die Kiste rendert bin ich eh nicht im Zimmer.



> Hab ein corsair TX950 und keinerlei probleme ! Werkelt seit einem Jahr bei mir und mach keinerlei anstalten !!



ich hatte bisher auch wenig Probleme ( Tx850 ), außer das der Lüfter gerade eben angefangen hat ganz leise zu rasseln .....hm ( Nach 3 Jahren )



> Andere Leute haben andere Ansprüche, insbesondere was die Lautstärke  eines Netzteiles betrifft. Und hier steht Corsair nunmal sehr weit  hinten...



Der einzig Anspruch den ich habe ist : Es muss funktionieren und darf nicht nach kurzer Zeit in Funken aufgehen..... ich bin gespannt


----------



## BlackNeo (16. Dezember 2012)

Das AX1200i kann man afaik wie das Dark Power Pro P10 Umschalten, ein normales Multi-Rail sollte aber trotzdem sicherer sein.

Und ein Dark Power Pro oder Enermax Platimax sind auf jeden Fall leiser ;D


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Dezember 2012)

Genau

Und das AX1200i ist erst einmal ein Single Rail Netzteil. Sprich wenn beim Start was schief geht, fackelt erst einmal der Rechner ab...


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde auf Nummer sicher gehen. 
LEPA G 1600W ATX 2.3 (G1600-MA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## R.Unkel (19. Dezember 2012)

> Und ein Dark Power Pro oder Enermax Platimax sind auf jeden Fall leiser ;D


wird sich zeigen, sollte ein unerträgliches Maß überschritten werden geht das Ding zurück!


> fackelt erst einmal der Rechner ab...


Ja genau! Das ist sicher das wahrscheinlichste Ereignis und dann weine ich... mal ehrlich,...


> Ich würde auf Nummer sicher gehen.
> LEPA G 1600W ATX 2.3 (G1600-MA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


?


----------



## KastenBier (19. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde auf Nummer sicher gehen.
> LEPA G 1600W ATX 2.3 (G1600-MA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Zu wenig, mindestens 2000 Watt. Vorher knallts noch nicht genug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2012)

R.Unkel schrieb:


> Ja genau! Das ist sicher das wahrscheinlichste Ereignis und dann weine ich... mal ehrlich,...


 Richtig, ist ja nur ein Masseschluss, der zu solch einem Ereignis führt. Das kann ja in der Realität niemals nie nicht eintreten...

€dit:
Siehst du auch hier ganz gut...


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> €dit:
> Siehst du auch hier ganz gut...


 
Das ist ja so geil. 
Der Link des Tages.


----------



## R.Unkel (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe nicht behauptet das es niemals passieren könnte. Aber wie wahrscheinlich (Stochastik) ist so ein Ereignis schon?

außerdem wars ein XFX Netzteil 
"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MvP4eVa1                  vor 1 Tag 


That's some nice smoke effects! lol Was that an XFX PSU? 
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pcper                  vor 1 Tag                
                         Yes, it was an XFX unit but that was a pre-production sample we were using for a test build. "


----------



## anderon (19. Dezember 2012)

ich rat dir definitiv zu nem dark power pro und wenns UMBEDINGT 1200W sein müssen 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 10 1200W



des raucht dir nie ab XD es sei denn du steckst nen böller rein 

ich hab ne idee für silvester 
ich spreng ein altes netzteil


----------



## biohaufen (20. Dezember 2012)

R.Unkel schrieb:


> ich habe doch gerade was dazu geschrieben. aus erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das 850 watt gerade so ausgereicht haben



Du kannst hier --> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine ausrechnen, wie viel "Watt" dein PC "verbraucht". Wenn ich dort deine Komponenten eingebe, komme ich auf ca. 650W. Also sollte sogar ein 700Watt Netzteil für deinen PC mehr als genug sein.


----------



## KastenBier (20. Dezember 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Du kannst hier --> eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts ausrechnen, wie viel "Watt" dein PC "verbraucht". Wenn ich dort deine Komponenten eingebe, komme ich auf ca. 650W. Also sollte sogar ein 700Watt Netzteil für deinen PC mehr als genug sein.


 
Diese Kalkulatoren sind doch Mist. Realistisch ist was anderes. Wobei du natürlich Recht hast ist, dass ein 700 Watt Netzteil mehr als ausreichend ist.


----------



## R.Unkel (20. Dezember 2012)

die Kalkulatoren sind natürlich quatsch. Jeder von denen spuckt was anderes aus (700~822 watt). Ich weiß auch das meine momentane Aufstellung keine 1200 watt schluckt. Aber wie das so ist.. Upgrades werden bzw. müssen ab einer gewissen Schwelle kommen. Mein Rechner ist mein Werkzeug und weniger mein Spielzeug. Ein bisschen mehr machen zu können als die Konkurrenz ist von wirtschaftlichem Vorteil ( im Rahmen der Mittel ). Da ich das AX1200i als austausch für mein das CM silent pro 1200 watt bestellt habe und zu dem Zeitpunkt kein vergleichbares Produkt verfügbar war, wird das gerät heute eintrudeln.
Jetzt habe ich 14 Tage Zeit mich von der "Qualität" zu überzeugen. Ansonsten geht es zurück und ich probiere mich weiter durch die Angebotspalette. Es ist Weihnachten und eh nicht viel los -> Zeit zum Basteln.

Außerdem kommt gleich der Elektriker

Edit: Artikel erhalten, ans Netzt gehangen, Selbsttest gedrückt, Lämpchen grün soweit so gut

jey,  die Bude ist nicht abgefackelt und das Netzteil ist unhörbar leise. Lang lebe Corsair und vielen Dank für den Samtbeutel!


----------

